# Tally/DragonflyLlama



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

First, I am pretty happy today because all our hours of training is paying off in some very high Rally scores. Tally came home with a nice blue ribbon today, and I am proud of his happy attitude and his thorough knowledge of his "job".

Second, has anyone checked out this website breaking down training tasks in conformation&obedience into small pieces? I am curious what people think about it?

http://dragonflyllama.com/%20%20MAIN/indexdog.html


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Tally! And you, too, Jill


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The sleepiest dog on earth with eyes half-closed- a Rally O hangover?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's what I wanted to see! Look at that satisfied smile...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!
Doesn't look like a Rally-O hangover to me, looks like a Faera smile....
Never saw that website before, looks interesting, though.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Congratulations!
> Doesn't look like a Rally-O hangover to me, looks like a Faera smile....


NoW that is a true compliment! He does have certain poses in which this breeder in our field group will say he wears the same face/expression as Thunder . He was so tired (we were at the show from 6:45 am until 6pm), that he let me put his front legs where I wanted for the picture like silly putty.

People were discussing that website, so I was curious if people use it/ know it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I took a look at the website. It looks interesting, but not something I'd personally put into practice.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, congrats Tally!

I'm not sure many people could handle actually taking a dog through that web site's stuff step-by-step. I know I couldn't. Yes, I need two people to hold Boo down to do his toenails, neither of my dogs know Stand, and playing "doggie zen" would make Boo start barking his head off. But they fit fine with our lifestyle. I started those levels with Dusty a few years ago and got bored, tired of asking for helpers, decided he's a good boy and he'd rather be doing agility, etc.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go Tally and I love that smile..


----------

